
Mouseless workflow on the Mac - t23
http://andrew-landry.com/mouseless-workflow-on-the-mac/
======
lgas
Divvy is the main tool that is missing from the list that I consider mandatory
for avoiding the keyboard in OS X. It lets you assign keyboard short cuts to
window positions and sizes.

~~~
tjl
There's a lot of different window managing tools on OS X. I personally use
Optimal Layout, but there's a number of open source ones as well, such as
Slate [1] (which unfortunately hasn't been updated in a while), Mjolnir (nee
Hydra) [2], and Spectacle [3]. Both of the last two were updated a few months
ago.

Spectacle is a bit easier to use than Mjolnir, but it looks like Mjolnir is
more flexible. In comparing Mjolnir to things like Divvy, the Readme states:

"Mjolnir is intended for programmers who want to write programs that customize
their environment. It's not intended to be a drag-n-drop solution; it's meant
to allow you to write your own personalized productivity enhancement suite to
keep and to use long-term."

[1] [https://github.com/jigish/slate](https://github.com/jigish/slate) [2]
[https://github.com/sdegutis/mjolnir](https://github.com/sdegutis/mjolnir) [3]
[http://spectacleapp.com](http://spectacleapp.com)

------
nunull
Really nice post. Shortcat is really great!

